# Spike



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate to this and it's killing me as i'm writing this but it's only fair on him :crying:

Spike is a beautiful and wonderful cat, he's quite affectionate and very tolerant of things i've done to him over the years. I have had him since he was a kitten, I bought him with my birthday money after a long ferry trip to go get him.

He's a 6 1/2 year old Siamese x Turkish van. He's been nueterd but not vaccinated. He does NOT like dogs, although he eventually got on with my spaniel after much bullying of him. Spike does not get on well with other cats although he we had a female cat when he was a kitten, she adopted him as her kitten but I have fostered various cats and he has not gone on with any, sometimes even to the point of refusing to come in the house, so I feel he would possibly do better with either just 1 female cat or no cats and no dogs.

I sadly have to part with him because my dogs keep chasing after him and stressing him out, we have tried keeping them apart but spike like the dogs wants to part of the family.

Spike is very food orientated and before I had dogs, I taught him a few tricks including lifting his paw and stay. He also will head butt you while you are preparing his food, although he does try to eat it while your doing it too if you let him, heck he'll stick his head in the tin if he can 

He has never lived with kids, and is a little unsure of them but seems ok with my neighbors kids coming up and petting him, so probably would do best to go to a home with older kids (8+ possibly).

He is also a vocal cat and tells you when he wants out or food. Baths are not his thing but he's tolerant of them and not hard to bath, due to bathing him as a kitten. He has lived as an in and out cat, he may do better as an indoor cat as he will fight with neighborhood cats.

There is another thing he hates, VETS. He will try to bite the vet, he bit a vet student when he was 3 and caused some deep wounds in the guy's arm. He has calmed own now he's older but he will still try it on.

He was recently taken to the vet after it seemed he would black out but the vet did not feel any scans or tests were needed because he only does this when he is REALLY comfortable in your arms or lap and it causes him no discomfort or pain, although it should be watched and do advice you wake him up which is done by sound or squeezing his pads or ear.

Here's some photo's;









































and of course a video;
YouTube - Spike

I really hope someone can offer this wonderful boy a fantastic home, there is no charge for him because I just want him to go to a good home 

Please just contact me here.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Bless your heart, I am so sorry it has come to this. I hope you find a lovely home for him *hug*


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, I hope I find one for him soon


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

This can now be closed. Got some great tips that worked fantatsic and Rusty rarely chases Spike so Maya has no intrest in chasing him either. Spike has almost stopped toileting in the house, he seems to only go now if he's left in at night but i'm bugging my mum to get him a litter box rather than newspaper. 

This morning I even caught spike weaving in and out of rustys legs purring, I think I just over reacted and panicked too much rather than waiting it out.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_That's fantastic news......you must be so pleased _


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

That is great news. I will close this thread for you now.


----------

